# Who is Ranger REG?



## DDK (Feb 16, 2003)

I've seen you around the traps and you seem to always vaguely indicate you know inside stuff or hint towards publishing knowledge beyond the mere, "I put out a PDF!" crowd so I'm wondering just who the heck you are?

This is not meant to be offensive, I'm just quite literally curious and I figured firing off an email is kinda personal whereas asking in a forum is... oh, wait, that's kinda personal too... eh, I have a sick and warped mind so it made sense about thirty seconds ago, just go with it and post a reply


----------



## DDK (Feb 16, 2003)

Minus me coming to the thread twice, that leaves 29 other people who have visited this thread and not given an answer which leads me to only two conclusions...

1) Everybody is keenly interested to hear the answer.

2) Ranger REG is really a Batman like crusader against evil and all his enemies are closely watching this thread and waiting for him to reveal himself which is why none of his allies, or he himself, has ante'd up.


----------



## DDK (Feb 16, 2003)

Ack! The thread was moved! It's a cover up!


----------



## Kaiyosama (Feb 16, 2003)

I really have no idea.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2003)

He's a good guy.  I don't know him well but he seems to know what he's talking about and an all around nice poster.


----------



## Ranger REG (Feb 16, 2003)

Let's move along. Nothing to see here. On to the next topic.


----------



## DDK (Feb 16, 2003)

*Hey! There he is, grab him!*

There's a chocolate-chip cookie in it for you if you reveal yourself...

Or an arrest, depending on how you interpret the above


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 16, 2003)

I've certainly had my disagreements with him elsewhere, but he's a sumo fan and that forgives alot.

Aside from that, no idea.


----------



## Kai Lord (Feb 16, 2003)

He's the artist formerly known as Higgins from Magnum P.I.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 16, 2003)

Fourecks said:
			
		

> *2) Ranger REG is really a Batman like crusader against evil and all his enemies are closely watching this thread and waiting for him to reveal himself which is why none of his allies, or he himself, has ante'd up. *



I'll handle this one.  It's simple:  He's not a lawyer.


----------



## JPL (Feb 16, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *I'll handle this one.  It's simple:  He's not a lawyer.   *




Lucky man.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 17, 2003)

In my opinion, Mr. REG is one of the most knowledgable and civilised RP-ers on the 'net. I, for one, am very glad he's around here to answer questions and tone hot-heads down.


----------



## DDK (Feb 17, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *In my opinion, Mr. REG is one of the most knowledgable and civilised RP-ers on the 'net. I, for one, am very glad he's around here to answer questions and tone hot-heads down. *



Heh, I've seen him say some inflammatory things in the past but anyway...

It's not like I'm out to get you, REG, I'm mainly just curious because of the undertone of some of your posts that seems to indicate a knowledge of things beyond an amateur writer's depth.

Maybe you've just been around a lot... that's it, you're OLD! 

C'mon REG, a short bio: The Life and Times of Ranger_REG in 25 words or less (will you need that many?  )


----------



## DDK (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey, I just realized this is in Meta now... I swear there's something fishy going on... they're jumbling it all about so as to confuse people because they know if they delete it, it'll just cause suspicion...

...just who IS Ranger_REG?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 17, 2003)

Ths is kind of like cyber-stalking, only... weirder.  

He clearly doesn't wish to respond, so I'll close this.  As always, email me with any complaints or congratulations.


----------

